# No Automobiles!!



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2016)

This                                     is what NYC looked like in the late                                     1800’s.  A busy place.  I wonder who                                     had the job
of                                     picking up all the road apples from                                     the horses?
.


New                                     Orleans circa 1906. "Italian                                     headquarters, Madison Street."  The                                     streets were still dirt!


Then came the Autos!!

Here                                     is the way they parked cars in NYC                                     during the 1930’s.  Wouldn’t you                                     love to own this group of cars                                     today?
.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> This                                     is what NYC looked like in the late                                     1800’s.  A busy place. * I wonder who                                     had the job**of                                     picking up all the road apples from                                     the horses?*
> .


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 27050


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2016)

:lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2016)

:sentimental:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 13, 2016)

If they had computers in those days, they would probably have predicted that by now the world would now be covered 6 feet deep in horse ****.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 13, 2016)

We have a lot of Amish in this area....and they still go to the stores with their horse and buggy.  The local Walmart has a "hitching post" at one end of the parking lot, for their "vehicles"...and the Walmart janitor gets to "police" that area every night.


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2016)

When I was young, my grandmother used to go out in the street after Gus, the fruit and vegetable man, would go by with his horse-drawn wagon.  She'd collect any dropping she could find and put them on the base of her "snowballs" (don't know what the proper name is for the plant).  It would turn the blossoms from white to blue.


----------



## Susie (Mar 15, 2016)

Without cars you would have to rely on public transport (if available) or horrors of horror, you would have to walk! Now wouldn't that be something!!!


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 15, 2016)

I walked nine blocks to grammar school in the Bronx around 1940 or so dodging horse manure all the way. We still had milk delivered by horses and a number of fruit and vegetable peddlers with horse and wagon. The ice wagon had only disappeared a couple of years earlier.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Underock1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes! I can hear the clinking of milk bottles outside our fourth floor walk up apartment door. A strangely pleasant sound to wake up to at 6AM. Thanks, SB. I enjoyed that.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 30, 2016)

In the 40s and possibly later,  there were Sanitation workers with 2 wheel carts with a barrel on them and broom and shovel to do the clean up.


----------

